# Friday 3/8



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

My buddy Tommy called me Thursday about fishing Friday. He had been watching the weather like all the rest of us fish heads. I told him we have jacks, deep drop, triggers, and mingos. He was not interested at all in deep dropping. Some people love it and some don't. He does not care for it. He wanted some jacks and we can go from there. So off we went Friday morning from Destin. Bait was a little tough but we got some trash fish offshore and we had some jigs. First couple stops only produced groupers and snappers. Finally found our jacks and threw back a bunch of groupers and snappers in the mix. The grouper were thick today. The season needs to open soon. Now what, well everyone was tired already and we can be home early. Sounds good. Little Tommy had boiled 80 lbs of crawfish the day before and brought about 10 lbs. We eat on them all day. Back in early and home early. I love those days. Good times with good friends, good food, and fishing all at the same time. Life is so good. 
Looks like rough weather the next few days. Everyone be safe and get out there. Oh Yea, Lots of fish were harmed in the making of this report. :yes:

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

another pic


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang it Delynn!! 

Nice job captain.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. Its a bittersweet feeling catching big Gags like that out of season


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

It sucks when can't keep gags of that caliber. Fine trip though Delynn !!!


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

*Tim Gibbs*

Not a chance on being focussed at work today after seeing this! Awesome job Delynn!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some stud gags, hurry up July 1st! Great job as always captain


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Some beautiful fish there, Captain! Love of the Sea and its beautiful bounty!

John


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We had a blast even though we had to wade through the groupers and snappers. I think we caught 8 or 9 gags and a bunch of big snappers. Everything out there seems to be a nice grade. Course, when its not legal to keep anything, they all get big. I'm with Jake, come on July 1st. I bet I can not find even a small one then. But, I bet I try real hard anyway. It did hurt my little boy feelings that I can not gaff them and have to throw them back!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on the line-in/line-out syndrome. 
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Delynn,

Nice Gags! I cant wait for July 1st.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Captain, those are some slob gags. Awesome job as usual.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report delynn!!!! beautiful gags and a stud aj.


----------

